# Candle Fire



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

My wife, son and I went yesterday to visit our former Pastor for Christmas in upstate NY. Well, it wasn't without an event. After visiting for a couple of hours my son and I went upstairs to fix her computer. We were working for about a hour when my wife and the Pastor came up to see our progress. That took about another 15 minutes. So we then headed downstairs and it smelled like something burning. I went to the basement to check the oil burner and there was a slight haze at the top of the stairs but that wasn't it. so I went back up the stairs and when I turned to close the basement door I saw black smoke coming out from the door frame of the bedroom next to the basement.

I was very surprised to see that being I just passed it and saw nothing. To make a long story short, She had a candle lit in the room to help remove the dog odors along with a HEPA filter. A little over kill being that it's only two small dogs. I yelled that the room was on fire and to get me a fir extinguisher and then get out but the Pastor said her dogs were in there. So, she tried to get passed me but I grabbed her and pushed her out, then I got the dogs then went in and put out the fire. It was a small couch and part of the wall and picture that was lit by a candle that dripped onto the couch and lit it.

The reason I didn't see the smoke originally was the HEPA filter was scrubbing the smoke and pulling in the fresh air from under the door feeding the fire until it got clogged. All my years as a volunteer and professional firefighter FDNY, I haven't seen that one. We called the local FD to ventilate the house. She can't stay in the house until the cleaning company is done cleaning it all up. They wont be done until Monday or Tuesday. The blessing is that no one was hurt not even the dogs. By the way her smoke detector batteries were low and didn't go off.

My concern has always been candles. She says they are spiritual to her and I told her I understand but the spiritual part but, for her it's not going to be what she is thinking.

So at this holiday season and all year, PLEASE be very careful with candles. If you must have them use a dish under it so if it drips it stays on the dish and never leave it unattended. Put new batteries in your smoke detectors twice a year.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like you got there just in time. You would know better than I, but that looks like it was about to start going fast. Good on you for moving quickly. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't it always the way - you as an experienced fire person and you didn't see this!
It really goes to show that these thngs happen anywhere if you are not careful!
Thanks for posting it really should make people aware of just how easy it is to start a fire.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, that was close. Thank goodness everyone wasnt asleep. Good job on putting the fire down. Glad no one was injured.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

sras, Yes another 3 minutes and the whole room would have been going.

TJ65, I was so shocked. I passed the door just a few minutes prior and saw nothing.

I am not a candle lover, but I do make some candle holders so this doesn't happen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm scared of candles too. That was a close one!!


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Blessings, Blessings, Blessings 
You were the angel she needed for the day 
God bless


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Having worked in fire service training there is a video of an experiment done by the National Fire Institute. They used a living room set up with a camera & timer running. The small fire took only around 30 seconds to fill the room & about 1 minute to flashover.

Pop


----------

